# Can anyone recommend ‘cool-looking’ flip-down clocks?



## zura (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Words 'flip' and 'clock' being so common on this forum, no surprise that I didn't get much info with the search option so decided to ask directly 

I've been looking for some 'modern', 'cool' clocks based on analog digital display of flip-cards, and although found so many great widgets for smartphones and computers, didn't find any good actual clocks.

Can someone recommend any websites or companies still selling these clocks? are there any fully mechanical, rather than driven by eclectic circuit ones?

Thanks,
Zura


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

zura said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Words 'flip' and 'clock' being so common on this forum, no surprise that I didn't get much info with the search option so decided to ask directly
> 
> ...


I'm not aware of anyone producing them now. Check the antique and second hand stores for used ones. Someone is producing a very expensive mechanical digital watch.


----------



## zura (Jul 30, 2006)

John MS said:


> Someone is producing a very expensive mechanical digital watch.


Do you mean Zeitwerk watch by the Lange? that's my 'second option' to buy if I won't find a flip closk


----------



## Dace (May 10, 2007)

I dont know if you wanted high end or something cheaper.

I always thought these were intriguing. I have ordered from the company before so I know they are legit. Sometimes shipping can take a while. You can look at the reviews.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13774

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35650

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13815

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15040

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6099


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Dace said:


> I dont know if you wanted high end or something cheaper.
> 
> I always thought these were intriguing. I have ordered from the company before so I know they are legit. Sometimes shipping can take a while. You can look at the reviews.
> 
> ...


Interesting re-issue of the flip card clock.:-! One of the models comes with a 230v AC adapter so conversion to 120v should be easy if needed.

The retro digital designs have fascinated me. Nixie clocks are a bit pricier with a different look.


----------



## zura (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks *Dace*, those were the only models I found also, I guess I'll order one but was wandering whether something else was available ...

*John MS*, the nixie clocks are so cool... is something wrong with my? why I like the retro clocks? :$


----------



## Da1King (Jun 26, 2010)

Registered just to reply to this thread so I hope it helps. Here are some I've bookmarked from the past.

Giant Flip Clock White
Giant Flip Clock Black
Bomba Alarm Clock
Bomba Alarm Clock Black
Lunar Flip Desk Clock
Telescoping Flip Clock
Giant Wall Flip Clock

If you decide to pick one of these up please let me know how you like it. I've been wanting to pull the trigger on one of these just haven't made the time to yet.


----------



## meliss (Jun 24, 2010)

Some great looking clocks there, though they all look a little IKEA-esque to me? Or is it that Ikea stole these looks haha! Either way, I´d want a more 'retro' and less modern looking model if i were to buy a flip clock


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a caught-in-the-act pic of my unstoppable, undisputed heavyweight champ of all flippers from a few minutes ago. This Copal has been flipping away unfailingly since the seventies. If it's got juice, it'll flip! It will also wake the bejesus out of you with its fairly loud and obnoxious buzzer.

The timepiece of timepieces!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Almost forgot these were still in existence~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Almost forgot these were still in existence~Cheers! ;-)


Hmm, I don't know, your memory is kinda radically different from mine. This particular Copal flipper was never a commonplace item in my neck of the woods.


----------

